# Multi coloured skirts a none optional extra ?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi out there and a Happy New Year to all
The skirts/wheelarch trims on my Ace Airsteam have chnaged colour from all being greay to various shades of grey and the rear quarter skitrs are a nice shade of duck egg blue
To me this is a manufacturing defect as I do not expect colour changes/fading after only two years and each seperate pair of trims ir rh/lh has changed in the same way
Dealer says " sideskirts and trims are excluded from Swift wrranty" 
any one else out there with same problem?
Swift - what do you say?
Regards Ray


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

i would say that this is because they are plastic and subject to sun-light/fade, you could try t-cutting them or i use colour polish regularly, keeps them all same colour, manufacturers wont want to knoe

cheers
john


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray,
I am not sure if they are excluded or not, but I am surprised they have changed colour after just two years. 

If you send me you details, van details and dealer name I can ask our Customer Services Team to look into this for you and discuss with your dealer.

Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Andy,
Have sent PM
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray,
We will get back to you next week if thats okay,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi get a heat gun or hot hair dryer and heat platic up little areas at a time the heat will make the plastic breathe which makes plastic return to origional colour, works on all faded plastic


----------



## asitsn (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi did swift get back to you on the colour fading of grey skirt? I have an ace airstream 680fb, I would be interested to know as the grey panel on the bottom of the door has faded and makes the van look older than it is, which is just 3 years old. I would like to know if swift were helpful.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*grey to blue*

Hi,
Our problem was the rear corner skirts that had not faded but changed colour to a duck egg blue - However Swift asked for pics and once they had seen the problem agreed to change the skirts "as a goodwill" gesture
I am unsure at the moment if this has been completed as the van has been with the dealers for repairs to all its other warranty issues (three weeks and counting)
We have hope that Swift have delivered the new skirts during this time and we may soon get the van back as good as it should have been when new
When this will be - who knows?
Regards Ray


----------



## asitsn (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Ray
Thanks for your reply, will try swift and hope for the best! good luck with your repairs, hope they sort it out
regards jess


----------

